# Cockatiels and rats?



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

Hi, we have 2 rats that love to be played with at night. Their cage is next to our computer. When I'm on the computer I open their cage and put a long pvc pipe from their cage and they come out and run back and forth. They climb all over me and sit still when I start scritching their heads. They love it when I wear my fleece hoodie because they hang out in it. They are very clean. When they need to go potty they run through the pipe to their cage and go in their potty place.
Well, my Question is if my tiel can catch anything from them. They don't interact, because the rats sleep during the day, but can Jojo (my tiel) get sick if I let him sit on my shoulder if I wear the same clothing? Or can he get sick if he's in the same room as the rats.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cat saliva is extremely dangerous to birds due to the bacteria content, and dog saliva somewhat less so. I don't know about rat saliva, but it's definitely best if the bird doesn't have any contact with anything that might have been contaminated with it. Ditto for their droppings.

Here's something scary to think about. I once went to a pet store and saw a cockatiel that had been attacked by a rat that escaped from its cage during the night. It bit the bird's wing off.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They won't get sick if you're wearing the same clothes from the day before.

As much as Rats really don't bother me, I wouldn't keep them in the same room, I just think they're too dirty for that sort of thing. (I've owned 3)

_Also, rats can pose a serious threat to your pet Cockatiel. Rats are huge carriers of serious diseases that may be transmitted to your pet bird’s food._


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I read somewhere that someone had a rat and the rat went up to the bird cage, ripped out their budgie and ate it! Rats can be escape artists so I would keep them in separate rooms to begin with. As long as they are separated I wouldn't worry about anything like that.
Birds are also really good at hiding sickness, so it probably isn't worth the risk. You might find out when its too late. I doubt he can get sick from your clothing, but if you're really scared about it, there is no risk in changing.


----------



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks to everyone. I put Jojo in another room just to be safe.It's not that I don't change my clothes:blush:.I was just wanted to know if there is any type of lingering germs that rats have that would make a tiel sick. My kids play with the rats also. I am very strict about them washing their hands after they are done, but Oreo and Pepsi walk all over them, or sometimes sit in their lap and get scratched,would it be okey if my kids go directly from the rats to Jojo or do they have to change. I know it is a weird question. Thanks for any info


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Actually, come to think about it, maybe it would be better to have you/your kids change their clothes and make sure their hands are really well washed. If your rats go pooping all over you and your 'tiel jumps on your clothes and starts (for some reason) chewing on them, if they're chewing where the rats have pooped your 'tiel may get sick.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Birds can get sick from human saliva.. you technically shouldn't kiss them on the mouth at all. I wouldn't want them getting fecal matter in their mouths, yuck! They aren't even allowed to have their own poo in my cages. They get cleaned multiple times a day!
Hey, its better safe than sorry. I wouldn't think it would be common for them to get sick from clothing, but i'm sure it is very possible.


----------



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

Our rats do not poop all over us. As I have said before... when they have to go they actually go back in their cage and they actually have their own poop spot in their cage. People underestimate the cleanliness of rodents. Pet rodents cleanliness depends on their owner just like birds have to depend on their owners to clean their cage. So lets just close the subject, because I am getting a little offended.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I acctually tried having a hamster before and it didn't work out for this reason. I'm a bit of a neat freak and tend to clean everything twice. To play it safe, keep them in another room if possible and have them out in a different place then the birds. Also, you can sanitize any areas or things easily with rubbing alchool or antibacterial (same thing).


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well sorry, I think they're gross and dirty. (just my opinion) But I'm sure as long as your hands are well washed after playing around with them, then it should be fine.


----------

